# Our newest kids...



## J_Schaeffer96 (Feb 6, 2017)

Meet the girls: Penelope, Callie, Praline and Brownie. All were born Feb 2, 2017, two to each of my does (Nubian and Miniature Fainting).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what sweeties & love those pretty sweaters! Did you make those?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable!!!


----------



## J_Schaeffer96 (Feb 6, 2017)

No, they are actually dog sweaters. I got them on sale at Petsmart!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aaaawwwww! They are precious! Congrats on your new little cuties :fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

OMG!!! They got some real squeaks out of me. To stinking cute!!! Love the names too!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh. My. Word. You just about killed me with all that adorableness!!!!!! I hate having to wait until June!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Schaeffer96 (Feb 6, 2017)

They've become so popular with our friends and family I made them their own Facebook page.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are soooo adorable!!! Congratulations! :-D


----------

